# the say something serious - something really funny thread



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

The whole point of this thread is to dissociate any sort of momentum or direction towards any topic really. ex serious threads remain serious (for the most part), and silly threads remain silly (though not always)

heres how it works:

say something that is meant to be taken seriously, can be anything

say something that is completely ridiculous/funny/silly, also can be anything

people can respond to your statements using this same structure.

ex.

[serious] I think Obama is a bad president....

a [serious response] I disagree blah blah... YOU KNOW NOTHING!
or
b [silly response] Obama likes pigs. that is all.

There arent any rules to this, but if you respond, you should try to keep a 1:1 ratio between serious/silly responses/comments

Hopefully this will turn out to be a fun thread (serious too )

ill start

- I have never noticed it before in my lifetime, but when I walk on the street now, noise from traffic and general industry takes over and muffles my music listening experience. Its amazing how loud I may have my ipod on (even though I constantly adjust volume to avoid any hearing damage) and yet the traffic still pierces through. I cant believe how loud traffic is!

- quoting x-zibit "Yo dawg, I heard you like pizzas, so we put pizzas in your pizza, so you can eat while you eat." :lol:


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Thankfully, I don't have to deal with traffic in any way, shape, or form because I live in such a small town. Not even the highway gets much traffic (US-93).

Yo dawg, I heard you don't like traffic, so we put a car in your car so there'd be less traffic on the road.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Silly response to serious:

Are you sure your iPod is actually working?

Serious response to silly:

Xzibit, I would strongly advise you to cut down on the cannabis while writing your material.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

To every ω-consistent recursive class κ of formulae there correspond recursive class signs r, such that neither v Gen r nor Neg (v Gen r) belongs to Flg (κ) (where v is the free variable of r).

In other words:
yo dawg i heard you like complete and consistent formal systems so i put a true but unprovable statement in your system so now you cant be complete while you're consistent. lolwhat!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

> To every ω-consistent recursive class κ of formulae there correspond recursive class signs r, such that neither v Gen r nor Neg (v Gen r) belongs to Flg (κ) (where v is the free variable of r).


Teeheehee,ohhh Dohhhdey, you know I love it when you talk like that, but this is not the place!



> yo dawg i heard you like complete and consistent formal systems so i put a true but unprovable statement in your system so now you cant be complete while you're consistent. lolwhat!


But this now, this is inexcusable. We are on a classical music website here to discuss serious music. What does this even have to do with anything? I'm disappointed in you. Anyway, the rules of this game can be bent so that I respond in a way that I wouldn't seriously respond as, but I can respond with a serious tone right? Does that count as serious? At any rate, I've just made it legitimately serious now.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Teeheehee,ohhh Dohhhdey, you know I love it when you talk like that, but this is not the place!
> 
> But this now, this is inexcusable. We are on a classical music website here to discuss serious music. What does this even have to do with anything? I'm disappointed in you. Anyway, the rules of this game can be bent so that I respond in a way that I wouldn't seriously respond as, but I can respond with a serious tone right? Does that count as serious? At any rate, I've just made it legitimately serious now.


yes, you are free to take the word 'serious' in whichever way you see fit, so long as it retains some sense of the word serious in it 

on second thought, uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh aeiou.....


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Blorbaflagonda Wonxawanxa Zlorkazlark ! Doesn't mean anything but I posted it anyway. 
Aren't I weird ?












:lol:  :lol:


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

clavichorder said:


> Teeheehee,ohhh Dohhhdey, you know I love it when you talk like that, but this is not the place!


This is a classical music website, dedicated to serious music. Keep your titillating banter to yourselves, please!



> But this now, this is inexcusable. We are on a classical music website here to discuss serious music.


Okay, but what's so wrong about a bit of titillating banter and fun?


----------

